# Tip signs at specific times



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I decided to put up tip signs at times I typically get the "going out" crowd of mature adults choosing to take Uber instead of driving drunk. It has resulted in 80% of riders tipping and an increase in ratings.
Those are the people who are educated by the signs. College kids will rarely tip, they rarely tip anyone else unless they rely on tips to pay their tuition. And commuters will be annoyed by the signs, leading to lower ratings. Those people wouldn't take Uber at all if they had to tip.


----------

